# Tata Indicom Walky Internet tarrifs!!!



## sidewinder (Jun 18, 2005)

hi guys.I currently hav a bsnl phone nd want to switch to tata indicom walky.can anybody confirm abt their internet tarrifs.I stay at kolkata.
thx in advance


----------



## freezer (Jun 18, 2005)

You can have the tariffs on their site
*www.tataindicom.com


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 18, 2005)

theres are two type of connection

post paid and broadband

which u wanna use


> Post-Paid Internet Connection
> India's first post-paid Internet service* makes net surfing even more exciting. With faster downloads and a free email account, it is the best value for your money. Now you don't have to buy a pre-paid Internet package or recharge slips. You pay only for the hours you use and get billed along with your Tata Indicom phone bill.
> 
> 
> ...



seee the link

*www.tataindicom.com/products/internet/post_paid_internet/individual/apply.asp

*www.tataindicom.com/products/internet/post_paid_internet/individual/index_andhra.asp


*www.tataindicom.com/products/internet/post_paid_internet/individual/index.asp


----------

